#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Descobrindo a localização pelo IP

## elektra

Gente, preciso de ajuda...
Preciso de uma orientação dos "feras"...

 :Help: 

Tem uma pessoa que vive me ameaçando no MSN...
mas não tenho muita experiência e queria aprender como se faz para descobrir a localização dessa pessoa...me ajudem por favor...

:?

----------


## Pedro0278

Vive ta ameaçando?

Vc deve ser perigoso hem? Mas vamos lá...

ele(a) te ameaca pelo Messenger ou por email?

se for pelo msn entra no Dos ou Konsole e digite netstat -a isso vai te mostrar as consxões ativas no micro. ai eh so vc ir la na casa do cara e dar muita porrada.

----------


## elektra

Rsss
Sabe gatinho, sou iniciante e para mim você falou "grego".
Precisava muito localizar pelo menos o Estado onde essa pessoa mora.
Se vc pudesse me dar maiores orientações...
Ficaria imensamente grata e feliz...

Bjos

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro0278

> Rsss
> Sabe gatinho, sou iniciante e para mim você falou "grego".
> Ficaria imensamente grata e feliz...
> 
> Bjos


Não me leva a mal nao... mas o que tem de viado se cadastrando com nome de mulher pra pedir ajuda no forum não ta no gibi.

Mas se for mulher seja bem vinda a comunidade.

Que OS voce está usando? Windows ou Linux?

Eh via Email ou msn?

----------


## elektra

Ola,
Estou usando o windows...
A pessoa está usando o MSN.
 :Embarrassment: ops: 
Sou mulher mesmo...rsss
Sou bem iniciante no assunto, mas aprendo rápido...
 :Frown: l)

----------


## flon

Como o amigo disse, da um netstat pega o IP e depois da um trace para o ip, ai vc vai saber aonde ele esta localizado, caso nao saiba , poste o resultado do trace aqui que agente te ajuda.

----------


## elektra

Bom demais saber que voces querem me ajudar...
Vou esperar a proxima mensagem dele chegar ...
Deixa eu ver se eu entendi quando ele entrar no MSN eu vou no MSDOS e digito netstat....mas como vou saber qual é o IP dele no meio dos outros??
:toim: 
:?

----------


## Pedro0278

Eh isso ai... pega o ip e me da que eu localizo facilmente o provedor que ele ta usando.

----------


## flon

> Bom demais saber que voces querem me ajudar...
> Vou esperar a proxima mensagem dele chegar ...
> Deixa eu ver se eu entendi quando ele entrar no MSN eu vou no MSDOS e digito netstat....mas como vou saber qual é o IP dele no meio dos outros??
> :toim: 
> :?


Feche todas as suas conexao e so deixe o msn aberto,
Outra coisa no msn so troque pacotes com ele, isto e, nao fale com mais ninguem.

----------


## gatoseco

Que joia isso daqui a pouco esse cara ta morto, vai ter mais usuario do under na casa dele do que da propia familia !!! hehehe

Falou

----------


## rmars

Mulheres meu caro gatoseco, Mulheres!

8)

----------


## D4rk_Sl4ck

Pode cre ... huahuahuah ... eh foda! eh soh ter mulher na jogada que os cueca ficam louco!!!! hehehehehe se o malandro do msn estiver no RN pego ele pra ti!!!





> Que joia isso daqui a pouco esse cara ta morto, vai ter mais usuario do under na casa dele do que da propia familia !!! hehehe
> 
> Falou

----------


## ruyneto

Huhauhauahuahaa, daqui a pouco ,por causa das mulheres, os caras vao criar o EMU (esqudrao de morte underlinux) huahuahauaha :P :P :P :P :P :P 


falows

----------


## smvda

> Huhauhauahuahaa, daqui a pouco ,por causa das mulheres, os caras vao criar o EMU (esqudrao de morte underlinux) huahuahauaha :P :P :P :P :P :P 
> 
> 
> falows


isso ai .. eu sou o Agente SMVDA ... as suas ordens 8) (estilo agente Smith)

----------


## demiurgo

povos...

olha o off-topic...

elektra, na unica vez q tive problemas de seguranca com o msn... entrei em contato com a equipe do msn... e os kras foram mto prestativos e me ajudaram...

eles, melhor do q ninguem, podem dizer a vc, d onde se origina essas msg

e faça uma coisa importante, consulte um advogado... e se quiser, leve a cabo pelas maneiras corretas esse caso...

[]'s

----------


## Pedro0278

> elektra, na unica vez q tive problemas de seguranca com o msn... entrei em contato com a equipe do msn... e os kras foram mto prestativos e me ajudaram...
> 
> eles, melhor do q ninguem, podem dizer a vc, d onde se origina essas msg
> 
> []'s


Pelo menos a Microsoft não é 100% mau...

----------


## ViniciusMendroni

Bom tenta ai:

Mantenha uma conversa com a pessoa que vai te matar....
abra um terminal e :
#netstat
(procure pelo ip que faz a conexção com o MSN)
#tcptraceroute
(faça a busca da rota)
#nmap -o -P0 -vv (ip que vc conseguiu com o tcptraceroute)
dai para frente, veja as portas que estão abertas , estude suas vulnerabilidades e pegue os exploits certos....
Tenho certeza que vc tbm dara um susto na pessoa !!!!

----------


## esamp

pô demiurgo! Sem sangue?!?

----------


## elektra

> Eh isso ai... pega o ip e me da que eu localizo facilmente o provedor que ele ta usando.


lembra q um dia vc prometeu me ajudar a localizar...recebi novos emails...e queria saber se ainda pode me ajudar...aguardo resposta

----------


## elektra

[size=10pt]*Descobrindo a localização pelo IP* [/size] 
Preciso da ajuda de voces, :roll: estou recebendo ameaças de uma pessoa por emails, :| mas preciso saber se esta pessoa está no brasil, :? e em que Estado, será que alguem poderia me ajudar.... :cry: :?
*Aguardo resposta,* :-)

----------


## 1c3m4n

http://www.dicas-l.com.br/dicas-l/20051222.php

Porem ips sao facilmente mascarados/spoofados sem contar que podem estar sendo enviados atraves de uma maquina zumbi, ai num vai adiantar nada...

----------


## samuelstj

Olha... como vc está usando o ruindow$ a coisa fica bem xata de resolver, mas é lógico que tem jeito.
Pra isso, pega o ip dele ai e poste aqui que o resto agente faz. Só te adianto que tem como descobrir o provedor dele mas a cidade... endereço não tem como não.
Pq vc simplesmente não bloqueia está pessoa ou se as ameaças forem sérias salva elas e vai logo registrar uma ocorrencia numa DP.

Não vai te adiantar muita coisa saber de onde o fdp é... se a policia for informada eles podem facilmente descobrir até a cor da cueca do fdp.

Cuidado...
Ab :-P

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

> Pq vc simplesmente não bloqueia está pessoa ou se as ameaças forem sérias salva elas e vai logo registrar uma ocorrencia numa DP.
> Não vai te adiantar muita coisa saber de onde o fdp é... se a policia for informada eles podem facilmente descobrir até a cor da cueca do fdp.


Concordo plenamente...
Se for apenas mais um babaca na internet, bloqueie...
Se for coisa séria, então trate como coisa séria e procure quem é de direito, a polícia...
Mesmo que você venha a saber quem é e de onde é, o que vai fazer ??? Bater na porta dele e dar um tapa na cara ??? 
Não corra riscos, acione quem é pago para te proteger, advogados e polícia... Isso, é claro, se for realmente algo sério, caso contrário, ignore...

----------

